# Commuter. Built. Pics.



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

So the alley find that my son made a little over a week ago went from this:











To this:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

With a Topeak Explorer rack and Topeak MTX trunk bag:











And with a pannier:




























I have the matching pannier for the other side, just didn't photograph it!

So now I've got a SERIOUS commuter 

I may add fenders, but since we get so little rain here in the Phoenix area, I'm undecided.

I'll also likely add pedals that are SPD on one side, platform on the other side.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

very nice! You really only "need" a fender on the front if you have infrequent rain. Nice to have when riding through sprinklers.

You can probably put a small front rack on as well:
http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/mark-s-rack-nitto/20-108

Very nice build. Perfect city commuter....


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice. Reminds me a little of my GT


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Incredible*

You did a great job. What size tires did you go with?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

racerx said:


> You did a great job. What size tires did you go with?


700x35 Forte Metro-K that I got on sale.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Great build*

New life, just in time for spring.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

RedRex said:


> very nice! You really only "need" a fender on the front if you have infrequent rain. Nice to have when riding through sprinklers.
> 
> You can probably put a small front rack on as well:
> http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/mark-s-rack-nitto/20-108
> ...


+1 on the fenders, and very nice! Good find and nice result!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What a transformation...very well done....


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work, Dad ... now, just replace those green valve-stem caps with a pair of black ones ... please.

Quite the transformation.

Who gets to ride it?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I love it....

Well except for the garage door background. :mad2:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

MB1 said:


> I love it....
> 
> Well except for the garage door background. :mad2:


At least the garage door is not white, eh?


----------

